# SE blob



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

It looks like roofing cement painted white..


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

It could be photoshopped into something and maybe used as an avatar. 

just sayin'


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

oh, thats just heat shrink pvc:whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Was this installed correctly? :no:


Now that looks like :no:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Now that looks like :no:


Hey the stuff is great as long as the installer installs it correctly. :whistling2:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

squat, coil, coil, pinch, right?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Magnettica said:


>


I hate it when they just stare at you like that!


----------



## Oklahoma sparky (Jul 12, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> Was this installed correctly? :no:


The correct answer is no. If you look closely you can a 1/8 inch hole in the top left corner


----------

